# House in the Woods, North Wales - August 2011



## lewys93 (Aug 17, 2011)

This is a house fairly close to where I live.
It was lived in in the 1960s and was bought by a local quarry in the 1970s.
(Apologies for the blurry pics, I couldn't get the camera to focus in near complete darkness)

The front of the house:






One of the outbuildings:





Going in...





Kitchen again:





A July 1999 Edition of the Chronicle. Odd to see it here, as from what I gather this place hasn't been occupied since the 70s.





The underside of the staircase, with the door to the rest of the house on the left of it:





The main room:









Monkey Brand Soap on the floor of the main room:





Unfortunately there are a few signs of vandalism, as well as the obligatory beer can or two:





A side room:





Quite nice wooden panelling in here:






Now for some decay:









There's no way I would trust the floorboards in this place, as it's no longer wind or watertight. Here's the staircase:





Back outside, I found a big gaping hole in the wall, I don't think this place will be around for much longer:





Bench in the garden:










The porch:





Thanks for looking


----------



## themousepolice (Aug 17, 2011)

loved it. monkey brand indeed. well done sir


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 17, 2011)

I love those proper wood block/parquet floors downstairs... you know, I think there's not so much chavvery goes on in Wales as there is in England. Pool Parc was devoid of graffiti and this place looks like it's hardly been "chavved up" at all.


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 17, 2011)

Really enjoyed these


----------



## furstyferret81 (Aug 17, 2011)

Use a torch to focus! 

Nice find tho mate!


----------



## eggbox (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice find; not sure about being empty since the 70s though, the oven/hob and one or two other things look no older than mid/late 80s to me.


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks a good find


----------



## Acebikerchick (Aug 19, 2011)

Wonderful photos, such a shame, wouldve been a beautiful house at some point.....


----------



## leelad03 (Sep 20, 2011)

amazing pictures thank you  

Can i ask what post code this is please id love to have a visit??


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2011)

leelad03 said:


> amazing pictures thank you
> 
> Can i ask what post code this is please id love to have a visit??



Asking for location information is against the forum rules here. Sorry.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Sep 20, 2011)

looks good buddy


----------



## maximus (Sep 20, 2011)

Great find!!


I WANT THAT HOUSE!!!!!! In the middle of nowhere...far away from the rat race,in North Wales=PERFECT!!


----------



## leelad03 (Sep 20, 2011)

sorry about that.. i have just read the rules. even though my opinion i dont see any harm in it :S...


----------



## maximus (Sep 20, 2011)

leelad03 said:


> sorry about that.. i have just read the rules. even though my opinion i dont see any harm in it :S...



The harm is that there are a lot of lurkers on this site just waiting for places like this to ransack and nick stuff from,not to mention the chavs that only have enough brain cells to smash windows,toilets and sinks to bits and scrawl stupid tat on the walls


----------



## leelad03 (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah i guess your right, maybe thats why its better to just pm each other, but anyone who would could be a lurker?? and maybe the forum could be visable to registered users only just a thought. i totally hate these silly kids who just want to wreck old historic buildings and just have like you said brain cells.....


----------



## krela (Sep 20, 2011)

leelad03 said:


> yeah i guess your right, maybe thats why its better to just pm each other, but anyone who would could be a lurker?? and maybe the forum could be visable to registered users only just a thought. i totally hate these silly kids who just want to wreck old historic buildings and just have like you said brain cells.....



That's why people may refuse to give you the information, even via PM. 

No offence, but this forum has been around since 2005 and it's worked fine for that time, long before you joined...


----------



## maximus (Sep 20, 2011)

leelad03 said:


> yeah i guess your right, maybe thats why its better to just pm each other, but anyone who would could be a lurker?? *and maybe the forum could be visable to registered users only* just a thought. i totally hate these silly kids who just want to wreck old historic buildings and just have like you said brain cells.....



But even registered members could be brain-dead chavs


----------



## WelshPony (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm sure I used to pass this on my way to school, I often wondered why it was never occupied. I live in West Yorks now and you've answered my wondering as to whether or not its still a derelict place.


----------



## lewys93 (Oct 26, 2011)

WelshPony said:


> I'm sure I used to pass this on my way to school, I often wondered why it was never occupied. I live in West Yorks now and you've answered my wondering as to whether or not its still a derelict place.



You must have had a pretty interesting walk to school, because this place is literally in the middle of nowhere, in a forest next to a large quarry. Where was it you went to school?


----------

